# Otro grande que se nos va....



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Todavía cuesta trabajo creer que Titus ya tronó y se retiró del mundo del mountain bike , cuando nos vamos enterando que otro de los grandes o al menos medianos también ya pasó a mejor vida , nos referimos a Race Face , ni hablar ojalá ya le paren.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mejor les cantamos la canción de La Media Vuelta....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mejor les cantamos la canción de La Media Vuelta....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¿¿¿¿?????:???:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Titus resucito de la mano de On-One... al menos como marca. Conservan El Guapo, la X y la FTM... y poco mas.

De RF todavia no sabemos si regresara. Se ve mas serio lo suyo.

Y si, ojala que pare, pero con los precios de las cosas para bici y la situacion economica mundial, solo van a sobrevivir los mas fuertes (no necesariamente los mejores).

O si vamos a considerar muerta a Titus, tendriamos que considerar muerta tambien a Gary Fisher, que ya no va a ser una marca, sino una linea dentro de Trek.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ¿¿¿¿?????:???:


hmmm..... [ARDIDO TONO] te vas por que yo quiero que te vayas..a la hora que yo quiero te detengo.... [/ARDIDO TONO]


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> hmmm..... [ARDIDO TONO] te vas por que yo quiero que te vayas..a la hora que yo quiero te detengo.... [/ARDIDO TONO]


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí a Miguelito Margarito Memecuas Cuacuas solo entender rock progresivo , aquí en mi pueblos semos bien eclécticos y concectuales , la única media vuelta que me se es la que practicaba cuando era conscricto en el SMN ja ja ja

Saludos al Luismi , a la Dúrcal (q.e.p.d.) al J.A.J. (q.e.p.d.) y al Valentín Elizalde


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Titus resucito de la mano de On-One... al menos como marca. Conservan El Guapo, la X y la FTM... y poco mas.
> 
> De RF todavia no sabemos si regresara. Se ve mas serio lo suyo.
> 
> .


Leí que lo de RF fue un fraude que hizo que los acreedores apañaran los activos, quizá la vendan...? Aunque en esta economía está canijo...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

> As of Wednesday 3/30/2011 carbon X and FTM will be offered at 999. This is being done in an effort by ownership to raise the capital needed to buy Race Face.


http://www.facebook.com/TitusCycles#!/TitusCycles?sk=wall


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

ya regresó race face

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-The-Canadian-Heritage-Continues.html


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

eltigrilloJR said:


> ya regresó race face
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-The-Canadian-Heritage-Continues.html


..............................................................................................................................

Pues que bien que regrese.......


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

me suena a mercadotecnia eso de que desaparece una marca y nuevamente regrese


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mejor les cantamos la canción de La Media Vuelta....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

rzozaya1969 ,¿ Y ahora que tema les cantamos ? ja ja ja

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> rzozaya1969 ,¿ Y ahora que tema les cantamos ? ja ja ja
> 
> ...


la que va '.. yo se que volveras cuando amanezca...'


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> la que va '.. yo se que volveras cuando amanezca...'


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

" No estaban muertos , andaban de parranda..." buena onda que un ex-empleado los haya resucitado......

saludos

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> " No estaban muertos , andaban de parranda..." buena onda que un ex-empleado los haya resucitado......
> 
> ...


Esta bien que haya sido alguien que haya trabajado con ellos, por que si paso que las resusitan a Titus y Race Face, que le pasa a Mexicana? No tienes un poco de cambio por ahi y la compramos?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Esta bien que haya sido alguien que haya trabajado con ellos, por que si paso que las resusitan a Titus y Race Face, que le pasa a Mexicana? No tienes un poco de cambio por ahi y la compramos?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , pues como no ! , ahora que me paguen en la quincena unas bicis que por ahí me deben con todo gusto coopero para ayudar a Mexicana , o por lo menos echarle la mano con algunos buenos billetes a una que otra aeromoza , azafata o stewardess de no malos bigotes , para que no tengan que andar enseñando el físico en revistas "artisticas "

Saludos.


----------

